# First steps in full butterfly shooting



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here is a starting point for me. I have a ways to go. It is a different set of muscles and the release is the opposite of what I am used to. I can see it will be awesome if I can learn it better and gain more confidence. Also build up those muscles.  That leading to be able to crush some cans. The shots are hot and fast. Just as fast as my starship which makes sense because the latex is almost the same cut. 

So here it is


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you are well on the way, CO!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting Randy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good Randy !


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whooowhooo! A lot of people who decide to learn butterfly, end up doing so by gradually adding rubber and length to their draw. That's probably a good safe way to do it..... But man are they missing out!!! On the rush I mean... When a person has the nutzz to double their draw(ammo in the pinch)and still has nutzz enough to let go of it, it's really exciting!!! It's exciting for me just watching! Just wait till you get a nice square can hit with a 5/8ths (or larger) marble!!! Nice shooting Mr.Randy!!! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing...I will make up a band set & give this a go..I have tried half..I see I will have to use a floating anchor....

Guess I have always had a fixed anchor point...My friend you make it look so easy..Nice shooting by the way~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

You make it look easy!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Chuck and I are like OM, we have always used a jaw anchor point, Chuck's addiction to bow shooting got us into this. The advantage to BF, either half or full is velocity. Chuck tried half BF just to see if his hand would wind up with a purple heart or not, fortunately not...but the shots went wild of course since a floating anchor point was not developed. He tried a full BF and miraculously no hand/fork hit the first round, a spectacular fork hit the 2nd shot. He put the SS down and said, "no more of that censored. Alright, LOL, he's calmed down now and wants to see if he can develop a half BF USING A WORK GLOVE to help him gain confidence and not wince when releasing the pouch. He is a bit of a speed and power freak so the idea of a higher velocity appeals to him. I'm staying with jaw anchor. As Lee said it takes nutzz and I ain't got them :hmm:, LOL, literally :violin: or figurtively :naughty:.

Since he can't aim down the bands he has no reference as to where the pouch is, hence the fork hit...it's not anything's fault except his. He knows this. So it's got to be a development of a floating anchor point or bust. Or forget it. People make it look simple but it obviously took hundreds of shots to eliminate accidents and thousands of shots to develop accuracy. Life is for learning Chuck says so he's gonna do some reduced band half BF this week he says instead of the skull crushing double 1.5cm TBGs he using now...more like one band instead of two.

Susi


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, CO. I remember when I first tried butterfly, I didn't have the courage to shoot that far. I was afraid I'd missed the catch box completely or loose my ear. The speed rush kept me going.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks guys and Gals,

The speed rush is awesome,  I used a glove yesterday because I was shooting 1" tapered to 5/8" 12" long with 1/2" ammo. That was very difficult to draw and hold and scary fast. So today I switched to 3/8" ammo and 3/4" to 5/8" 13" long. That was giving me lots of hand slap even though I was shooting TTF. So I tried the 1/2" ammo and that is the sweet spot for now. The 1/2" ammo is what I was shooting in the video.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Great shooting well done.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for showing its so nice to see you shooting

cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good to see you Can opener. Butterfly is pretty fun( and scary).

I love shooting my aluminum frame you made me. It's a laser! Wish I wouldn't have shot a marble from my small pouch though. Last night it had its first fork hit.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Good to see you Can opener. Butterfly is pretty fun( and scary).
> 
> I love shooting my aluminum frame you made me. It's a laser! Wish I wouldn't have shot a marble from my small pouch though. Last night it had its first fork hit.


 Hi Bean,

Well now it has character


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it's awesome to watch someone shoot butterfly style, how ever I hope I never have any ammo pass by my ear. Mainly because that would mean someone is shooting at me. Keep the videos coming, fun yo watch


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks crazy. I've never tried it...maybe someday when I'm more confident


----------

